# Buckmasters 3D shoot



## bownrut09 (Jul 8, 2009)

when is it and where??? I've been wanting to go since a teenager and this year I plan on going....thanks


----------



## Kill Shill (Sep 23, 2008)

Jackie bushman and buckmasters names are MUD around here.


----------



## KTurmel (Dec 29, 2008)

Kill Shill said:


> Jackie bushman and buckmasters names are MUD around here.



who are they? im sure you can save time and google it your self......?


----------



## RColeman (Mar 23, 2009)

I think that even if you google it they send you they magazine and then report it unpaid to your credit!

You should do a search before you support him or his sponsors.


----------



## bownrut09 (Jul 8, 2009)

i just wanted to shoot the 3d....that's it


----------



## CowboyJunkie (Oct 9, 2008)

bownrut09...In order to shoot the 3D competition you have to me a member in good standings with Buckmasters Deer Hunting Magazine. You have to be at least 18 y/o. There are 2 Qualifiers held in March 30-31 and April 1-2 in Montgomery, AL. This is the ONLY place you can earn a spot into the Buckmasters Indoor Top Bow World Championship. The cost is $300 to attend and shoot the Qualifer and if you do indeed qualify it is another $450 to enter into the Championship. 

Here is the rules from the hompage for the competition:

BUCKMASTERS TOP BOW INDOOR COMPETITION
RULES AND REGULATIONS
CHANGES FOR 2010 IN RED
1. Times and Competition Bracket will be posted during registration the day competition begins. Each contestant’s
time of competition will be posted for the first and second round at this time. Contestants will need to be available 45 minutes prior to their assigned time.
2. Each contestant will be assigned a participant tag which will allow him admittance to all events. All contestants
that have not competed will not be allowed in the stands or shooting area until they have completed competition for that round. This is done to assure that each participant has the same knowledge of the target course. Any participant found in an area where they can view the range prior to their competition will be disqualified and entrance fee will be forfeited.
3. Targets are life size deer targets that will pop up within a designated area. These targets can pop up in any sequence or location on the range. Each shooter will shoot from the tree stand location fixed on a pole at about four feet above the ground. A hit sensor pad will be located on each target approximately 6” x 6” representing a Kill Zone. When hit in this area the target will go down and represent a hit. Participants should expect multiple shots ranging from 15 to 60 yards. The duration that targets stay up will be timed and targets may fall at any time. Competitors should be able to nock and shoot ten arrows at a 10-target sequence in approximately 1 min. 40 sec. You will have a total of ten continuous shots in each round. Targets will be given scores according to the difficulty of the shot. Distance, hit pad size and shot time will be the major determining factors on the scoring level of each target. The tougher the shot, the higher the points for hitting that target. There will be approximately
12-15 targets at each range scattered at various distances. No shoot situations may occur at any time on the range and the shooter should recognize these and move on to a shootable target. Remember, our competition is limited to safe shots at whitetail bucks only.
4. Moving targets will be a standard part of our competition. There will be 3 or 6 areas across the range in which the moving targets can appear. The speed of the targets can range 1.5’ to 3’ per second, which depicts a walking
deer. Moving targets may stop and restart at any time during their run. They are a shootable target anytime they are standing and the hit pad is visible.
5. No shoot situations are defined by the following circumstances. A whitetail doe standing alone is a “no shoot”, the archer gets minus ten points for even shooting at the doe. A doe standing in front of a buck and it covers any part of the bucks hit pad is also a “no shoot”, also minus ten points. A buck moving behind a standing
doe can be shot at without penalty as long as the arrow does not stick into the doe target. This also applies to a moving doe in front of a standing buck.
6. Each participant is required to use his or her own equipment (Easton or Beman Arrows are required). In case of equipment failure, a participant may borrow the parts necessary to fix his or her equipment as long as the actual compound bow is the participant’s primary or back-up bow.
7. BUCKMASTERS reserves the right to prohibit any individual from using any technique that we feel would be dangerous to a participant or spectators.
8. Participants must be a Buckmasters Member and 18 years of age unless they are accompanied by a parent or guardian competing in the event. Minimum age regardless of all factors is 14 years.
9. In the event that an equipment failure was to occur the competitor will have five minutes to repair or replace their equipment. A longer period may be granted if deemed appropriate by the Range Master. The shooter will
forfeit the target that was missed when the equipment failed and any target that has become available/visible to the archer prior to the sequence being paused.
10. Format: Day One: We will shoot the first round of 60 and the second round of 60. Day Two: At this point we will take the Top 45 cumulative scores and they will shoot for the third round. Then the Top 30 cumulative
scores after the third round will move on to shoot the fourth round. The Top 16 will then move on to shoot Round 5 and the Top 24 shooters after Round 4 will qualify for the World Championships. Rounds 6, 7 and 8 will be shot at the World Championships at the Buckmasters Expo. In the sixth round the competition changes to a one on one competition with the number 1 shooter shooting against the number 8 shooter and the number 2 shooter against the number 7 shooter and etc. From the sixth round we will get the Top four who go on to the semi-finals. In the 3rd, 4th, 5th and 6th rounds ties for 45th, 30th,16th and 8th place respectively will be broken by the individual with the higher cumulative score entering the round. In the quarter finals, semi-finals and finals, ties will be broken by a shoot-off. A target will be selected at random and a red dot will be placed in the center of the hit sensor pad. A shooter will have ten seconds to locate the target and shoot. The individual placing the arrow closest to the center of the red dot will be declared the winner. FORMAT MAY CHANGE TO SUIT CIRCUMSTANCES.
11. Prizes and Prize Money: Sponsor donated prizes (if any) will be awarded to the top finishers up to tenth place. The prizes will be ranked by the retail value of each item. Prize money will be awarded to the top ten finishers and calculated based on a full draw. In the event that we do not have a full draw, cash & prizes will be awarded to the top ten finishers or 1/2 of the draw, whichever comes first. Total prize money will be reduced proportionately with the reduction in the draw.
12. Red Dot Target: At anytime on any target a Red Dot may appear on the 8 X10 or 6 X 6 Black Target Pad. This dot will range in size from 1” to 3” in diameter. If it appears on a shootable Buck and it is hit by the archer when he/she shoots at this target. It will score an extra 15 points for the archer on that particular sequence. If the archer hits the target pad but not the Red Dot, he/she will score the normal points for that target. A Red Dot can appear on a Doe, which is always a “No Shoot” situation. If the archer shoots at a Red Dot on a Doe it is -10 points whether the dot is hit or not. There can be an unlimited number of Red Dots placed on the range in any given round.
13. Last Chance Target: The “Last Chance” target will be the last shot of each round. It is an 18” diameter round target with 3 different color rings. Each ring scores differently: Green = 5 points, Yellow = 15 points and Red = 25 points. It is visually checked by the Buckmasters staff after each round is shot.
14. No alcohol consumption will be allowed before or during competition.
A) Bow Competition:
*Maximum of 60 contestants
*Compound, Recurve and Long Bows
*Maximum stabilizer length of 12 inches. Limit 3 stabilizers on the bow
*Lighted sight pins or any auxiliary sight lighting device that is commercially produced will be allowed.
*No scoped sights or laser sights
*A sight with fixed pins or crosshairs or beaded wire is legal. Levels are legal (# of pins, crosshairs or beads optional)
*Adjustments in equipment may be made in between rounds
*Each contestant should need 12 arrows per round
*Easton or Beman arrows with screw in or glue in field tips
*No broadhead or blunts
*Any protective devices that come on a bow (such as overdraw guard) must remain in place
**An arrow speed of 300 FPS will be allowed. A 3% + will be allowed for variations in chronographs.
Anyone shooting above this mark prior to Round One will not be allowed to continue with the competition until he/she has shot through the chronograph again and is at the legal limit. Once competition has commenced any competitor who shoots above 309 fps when tested, will forfeit any previous rounds shot. A score of “0” will be given for that round(s). The competitor may make the necessary changes to their bow and shoot any future rounds they qualified for. Buckmasters reserves the right to test any competitors bow speed through our chronograph
at any time during the Indoor Archery Tournament. Any competitor refusing to have their equipment tested when instructed to do so will be disqualified from the tournament.
It is the intention of the Buckmasters organization to provide a form of competition that is as true to the sport of bow hunting as possible and provide exciting spectator viewing. Equipment rules have been formed with this objective in mind. Due to the fact that we are conducting an event that duplicates actual hunting situations, you may incur low light conditions so you should have your equipment set up for actual hunting situations. Buckmasters
and its sponsors are dedicated to preserving the art of bow hunting for future generations


----------



## asa1485 (Jan 16, 2008)

As stated above, you must be a Buckmasters magazine subscriber in good standing and all of the shoots are now in Alabama.


I have been shooting them for the past couple of years and it is a total blast.
Get to meet some of the country's top shooters. If you do go , remember to just have a good time and let the arrows hit where they may.

Use the first round to figure out the yardage.:thumbs_up

Contact Jeanette Bonner. She is the one you will need to talk to get in.
Jeanette Bonner 1-800-240-3337


----------



## CowboyJunkie (Oct 9, 2008)

Absolutely right asa1485, Dont worry about your first round. Use it to learn the yardage and make your adjustments. It is more a less "feel it out round" so to speak.


----------



## Kill Shill (Sep 23, 2008)

CowboyJunkie said:


> Absolutely right asa1485, Dont worry about your first round. Use it to learn the yardage and make your adjustments. It is more a less "feel it out round" so to speak.


while Jackie checks out all your credit cards.


----------



## CowboyJunkie (Oct 9, 2008)

Kill Shill said:


> while Jackie checks out all your credit cards.


And your post along with the first one you made still have nothing to do with helping this man with info on the tournament.:thumbs_do


----------



## slamnationalley (Jul 5, 2007)

They need to change the name to "punch masters". Go find a local tournament and also look for the closest rhinehart 100 and go to it (www.r100.org).


----------



## buckyforever (Dec 18, 2007)

If you don't want to pay that much, try out the HSO. www.huntingsimulation.com same type of shoot, little bit faster but not quite as long and it is a blast to shoot.


----------



## Kill Shill (Sep 23, 2008)

It is helpful. Archers need to know what they might be gettin into if they Join Jackie theJokeMasters. Maybe Buckmasters can then recover with some serious policy changes?


----------



## RColeman (Mar 23, 2009)

Kill Shill said:


> It is helpful. Archers need to know what they might be gettin into if they Join Jackie theJokeMasters. Maybe Buckmasters can then recover with some serious policy changes?



In agreement! If you want to shoot, great! But do yourself a favor and see what signing up for anything Buckmaster related will get you down the road! Do a quick search on here.


----------



## asa1485 (Jan 16, 2008)

This thread was started by a guy wanting to know about the shoot. 

Not about anyone's troubles with magazines. It is common practice now for magazines to send you letters talking about turning it over to collection agencies etc....

All you have to do is call them and cancel it and tell them to take your name off of the mailing list. That simple. If they keep bothering you turn it in to the better business bureau.

I have had the magazine and cancelled it several times. Never a bit of trouble because I called. I did not let my subscription just run out.


----------

